# Volcano Bowl



## Smitty (Oct 5, 2017)

Thought I would step outside the box (no pun intended) and make a different kind of bowl today. It kept reminding me of a volcano while I turned the inside, so that is what I am calling it. It is glued up 8/4 walnut and 5/4 poplar. It is about 6" diameter and the inside depth is about 2.75". Fun to turn.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 5, 2017)

@Smitty Your bowl looks nice with the walnut bottom. What are your plans for the center piece (nut cracker?)?

How do you sign the bottoms? I just started using a dremel with a small engraver bit on a walnut bowl, but it wants to follow the grain especially when writing small letters.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Oct 5, 2017)

Karl_TN said:


> @Smitty Your bowl looks nice with the walnut bottom. What are your plans for the center piece (nut cracker?)?
> 
> How do you sign the bottoms? I just started using a dremel with a small engraver bit on a walnut bowl, but it wants to follow the grain especially when writing small letters.



Thanks. No plans for the center (volcano); but, yours is a good idea. 

I just use a fine point marker or a combination of a marker for the date and a woodburner for my initials. I have recently acquired a fine point marker with a metallic silver color that shows well on dark wood like walnut.


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 6, 2017)

You could cook a bunt cake in that 

Seriously...nice looking bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2017)

Very cool bowl! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 6, 2017)

That’s cool! I love the ‘movement’ the walnut gives the inside of the bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

